# recovered dpdr 6 months 20% to 60%



## Want2lifeagain (Jun 20, 2020)

I have dpdr after I got a panic attack last January

that's why i dpdr
Long story short, I always see positive content on the internet ..

I only consume benzo lorazepam 0.5 mg perday everyday and still move a little heavy from morning to evening in the 3rd month after I was exposed to dpdr

that's my story for a while

I hope you improve in the future


----------



## Want2lifeagain (Jun 20, 2020)

I will try marathon biking next week as many success stories with dpdr


----------

